# Maple Cured Bacon



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2019)

I cured a piece of pork belly for about a week. I put it on the BGE this  morning @200F, using peach wood, until the internal temp reached 150F.  Pulled it, cut off the skin and let it cool.


----------



## IloveBBQ (Jul 7, 2020)

How did you like the peach wood flavor on it?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2020)

IloveBBQ said:


> How did you like the peach wood flavor on it?



I found it to give a mild and fruity flavor. Much different than hickory or pecan (which I have a lot of).


----------

